# Thrush and egg collection



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Anyone know what happens if u have thrush around the time of ec or et?  I feel like im just keeping it at bay and am worrying it may harm my chances if it does come back.
Any thoughts??   
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Alexia

I suffered form thrush on both my IVF attempts,I had it around 1-2 weeks before e/c and was really worried about it.

Normally I use the difflucan one and it works a treat but I checked with my clinic and they told me to use the Canesten pessary instead and it workes just fine.

You know you body best hun,if I were you I would call your clinic and ask their advice.

Hope you sort it soon hun,loads of luck

Kelly  x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Kelly and thanks

It still hasnt come fully fledged thankfully!  Like you usually the diflucan works but  just b4 i started d/r i tried everything and nothing worked!! Eventually it did clear but i think that was down to the mixture of things i used.  My clinic recommended i dont use over the counter remedies and to try tea tree baths which i have been.  I did ask if having thrush could effect e/c or e/t and they said it wouldnt so i will just try and keep it at bay with the tea tree and live yog!!!

On another note....Did u use baby asprin after e/t?  Any other tips would be great!!!

Thanks again and i hope ur 2 little embies are going ok!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Alexia,

Glad it hasn't come to much at the mo,its the last thing you need.Even if it does rear its ugly head,please dont worry,I had thrush twice on my last IVF cycle and look where I am now  

As to your question,i never took baby asprin,I did consider asking my consultant about it though but the nurses advised me against it unless my consultant had specifically got a reason for me to take it,apparently it can thin the blood too much sometimes and make implantation harder.

Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle hun,even though I am not around much I am checking up on all of you  

Kelly x


----------

